# RIP Helio Gracie



## Steve (Jan 29, 2009)

Regardless of how you feel about BJJ, MMA or whatever else, Professor Helio Gracie is as much an institution in Martial Arts as anyone and his passing is a loss not just for grappling, but for the martial arts community at large. RIP. 



> It is with great sadness that GRACIEMAG.com announces the passing of Grandmaster Helio Gracie. At 95 years of age, the great icon and one of those most responsible for Jiu-Jitsus success in Brazil and the world died this morning, at home, in the district of Itaipava, in the mountain region of Rio de Janeiro.


http://www.graciemag.com/news/144/ARTICLE/13149/2009-01-29.html


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 29, 2009)

A great man who truly inspired!


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jan 29, 2009)

An amazing man who's life is a legacy and passed down to many.

I am sorry to hear of this sad news of someone who will be greatly remembered.


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Jan 29, 2009)

RIP Helio Gracie!
I am so appreciative for the art that developed from the hard work of Helio and his Brother Carlos. Both are gone now, but the art is alive and well. I will go roll an extra class today and think about how these men brought this great art to us.


----------



## MJS (Jan 29, 2009)

RIP.  Certainly the loss of a legend.:asian:


----------



## morph4me (Jan 29, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## tellner (Jan 29, 2009)

Not a career cut short, but no less tragic.


----------



## stickarts (Jan 29, 2009)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 29, 2009)

.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 29, 2009)

A great fighter, a great innovator, and a man who's skills and legacy are to be admired and remembered.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 29, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jan 29, 2009)

.


----------



## Carol (Jan 29, 2009)

What an amazing man, that brought so much to the arts.  :asian:


----------



## Drac (Jan 29, 2009)

Another legend passes on...


----------



## jarrod (Jan 29, 2009)

an inspirational martial artist, RIP.

jf


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 29, 2009)

A true inspiration :asian:


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Jan 29, 2009)

Rip


----------



## Nolerama (Jan 29, 2009)

.


----------



## exile (Jan 29, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## seasoned (Jan 29, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jan 29, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## Fiendlover (Jan 29, 2009)

.


----------



## David Weatherly (Jan 29, 2009)

An amazing man who inspired so many, sorry to see him pass.

David


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 29, 2009)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 30, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 30, 2009)

.


----------



## strikesubmit (Jan 31, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> Regardless of how you feel about BJJ, MMA or whatever else, Professor Helio Gracie is as much an institution in Martial Arts as anyone and his passing is a loss not just for grappling, but for the martial arts community at large. RIP.



well said.


----------



## shihansmurf (Feb 3, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## Marvin (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks


----------

